# Winged Scapula and Internally Rotated Shoulder help!



## BenjaminSeanHo (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello guys, need advice on how to fix this problem without spending money on doctors or treatments. I have tried posting on Bodybuilding Forum but have had no replies at all. So trying my luck over here. Well guess that Bodybuilding forums just sucks. I did not have any accidents or surgery done on me before. Any suggestions on how to fix this problem at home? Much help appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

